# Cryptocoryne cordata var. siamensis



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

This one opened up today. Gotta love that hot yellow spathe.  You can see another variety of x purpurea getting ready to open up behind it.


----------



## jem_xxiii (Apr 16, 2014)

WOW! beautiful!


----------

